# Planted tank pics



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pics I took yesterday of the 125 planted I have set up in the bedroom. 
ibenu talked me into it months ago ...and I love it . So little work involved just trimming and the odd bit of excel. Little or no ferts and mix match of left over gravel.....She tells me my plants are doing better than most peoples .....I think she hates me now  .I think its the horse shoes I can't find.
If I wern't so attatched to the fish in the 180 ....it would be next . So many plants out there to choose from ...so few tanks .
Thanks for looking.














































Thanks for looking


----------



## aznfire888 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tank! i was just wondering what is the "cave" on the right side of the tank made of?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

aznfire888 said:


> nice tank! i was just wondering what is the "cave" on the right side of the tank made of?


Mexican bowl rock , get it from lanscaping places . Have it in all my tanks . That piece is a beauty I must admit . The plants hide the coolest part.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

your tank is amazing Bill. I'm so jealous, where is that lucky horse shoe. I'm gonna steal it when I come over again.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking. I love the school of small fish.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> Mexican bowl rock , get it from lanscaping places . Have it in all my tanks . That piece is a beauty I must admit . The plants hide the coolest part.


Did you have to make the cave yourself?

All the bowl rock pieces I saw were solid pieces. I might try make cichlid caves with bowl rock if its not too messy.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> your tank is amazing Bill. I'm so jealous, where is that lucky horse shoe. I'm gonna steal it when I come over again.


Thanks Candice .... Can't really say where it is now as .......


target said:


> Very nice looking. I love the school of small fish.


Thanks They look cool at night schooling with the background lit up. I want to add more but a little hesitant. Mind you I dont use co2 and fish poop is about the only ferts it gets.


ngo911 said:


> Did you have to make the cave yourself?
> 
> All the bowl rock pieces I saw were solid pieces. I might try make cichlid caves with bowl rock if its not too messy.


No I bought a couple from a member here and the rest were dug out of them bins ....I probably touched the ones you saw while siffing through looking for the cool ones. I may have some bits and pieces here along with some cool pvc pipe fittings I've cut down.Your welcome to a few for your project . Everything to do with silicone is messy 

Thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You're tank is an inspiration...tankspiration. I just took 2 straight minutes looking at it. Love the bedroom tanks! I hear you on the room for more plants.....*sigh*...which ultimately means....bigger tank!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice display like that! i always like the plant tank, but my is is too big!


----------

